# Roasted Vegetable and Couscous salad



## peterCooper (Apr 19, 2006)

Roasted Vegetable and Couscous Salad with Harrisa Style Dressing
========================================

Vegetables
---------
3 Zucchini
3 Yellow squash
1 onion
1 aubergine (eggplant)
1 box baby portabella mushrooms
1 box/bag cherry tomatoes

Chop the zucchini, eggplant, squash and onion into 1/2 inch cubes and 
place in a shallow roasting pan. 
Add the remaining vegatables, 1/2 tsp chopped garlic (about 2 cloves) 
and a handful of fresh basil leaves. Toss in the pan with 1/2 cup of olive 
oil and rast at 400F for an hour.

Couscous
-------
bring 3 cups of water or vegetable broth to the boil with 3 tbsp olive oil 
and optionally 1 tsp finely chopped green onion.
Add 2 cups couscous, stir, take of the heat and cover. Leave for 5 
minutes before stirring with a fork.
add 4 oz cubed feta cheese and fork into the couscous mix so that it is 
evenly distributed.

Harrissa Dressing
---------------
Juice from 4 limes
1/2 cup of olive oil
1 tsp cayenne pepper
2 tsp cumin
1/4 cup tomato paste. 
1/4 cup water

Combine the tomato paste and water. mix thoroughly
add the remaining ingredients and mix to a thick salad dressing 
consistency. Add more lime juice if there is an excess of oil.

Putting it all together
-----------------
In a large (and I mean large) bowl layer the couscous, followed by the 
roasted vegetable. Add a bag of green salad and then pour about half the 
dressing, leaving the rest for people to add as they want.

Serve and enjoy!

A couple of notes....
This can be served with the couscous and vegetables still hot or just 
gently warm.
I think Masta's mojjo spice could be added somewhere but I haven't 
experimented yet.
This is best served with a very cold dry white wine.


----------



## sally3 (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow! I just reviewed the recipes on this site...amazing. We
need a cookbook. Wine has become a real addiction and it
looks like food will too. Have a great day! Sally


----------

